# Mandalay passed her CGC, even I was surprised



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Last night was her test. Of course she was in a "mood" yesterday and I was pretty sure she was going to look at me mid way through and just refuse to go on. It did not help that we had to wait an hour and a half for her turn. I brought her Hypersticks and we went outside and I ran her chasing them a few times. I hoped it would tire her out enough where she would go back inside and just lay down. Once I ran her until her tongue was almost on the ground and she actually put the hyperstick down and layed down out in the yard. Then we got inside and she perked up, ready to get into trouble. 









She did prety good during the test, but she did cross her foot in front of me once (not even sure why) and I stepped on her foot and she let out a yelp. lol. 

We did not take the TDI test. I knew she was not going to pass, especially since we lost just over 2 weeks of training in the last 3 weeks after the car accident. We'll work on that for next year sometime.

In any case, so proud of my pup.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And you thought she would not pass!! Surprised you! She is a good girl and came through when you needed her too. Congrats!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job Mandalay.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome! Big congrats. You two worked hard.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Good job Mandalay.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Emily, YESSSS!! YAY! Way to go for you and Mandalay!!







GREAT job, awesome teamwork on your part with her!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's great! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GREAT JOB YOU TWO!!!


CONGRATS!!!

That is so great to hear, I am so happy for the two of you!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

WTG you two!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------

